

Rockstar Jacks Up GTA Price for Steam Summer Sale - giancarlostoro
http://armedgamer.com/2015/06/steam-summer-sale/

======
jeeva
It amuses me that the article states that it's only available in bundles, not
on-own - then has a screenshot showing it being available.

